# I love this picture. maybe NSFW



## Emma (Jun 28, 2007)

I think there is something really beautiful about this picture. Big people, little people, thin people, chubby people, old people, young people. All as naked as the day they were born.


----------



## Letiahna (Jun 28, 2007)

I agree. Spectacular!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 28, 2007)

(sigh) Makes me wish I had the sun block concession...


----------



## Emma (Jun 28, 2007)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> (sigh) Makes me wish I had the sun block concession...



My skin is stinging just for that mans sunburn!


----------



## vlrga (Jun 28, 2007)

The girl whispering in the guy's ear in the front caught my eye.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 28, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> My skin is stinging just for that mans sunburn!



lol I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 28, 2007)

That's a really cool picture btw


----------



## saucywench (Jun 28, 2007)

I love Spencer Tunick's work. I don't know that he has the soul of an artist, but he took an idea and ran with it (all over the world, now). Just for that--for his sheer doggedness and persistence, and what must be an incredible logistics nighmare with each "installation," he is to be commended. Some of his "pieces" are simply beautiful. I'll have to go to his site and locate one of my favorites.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 28, 2007)

People are definitely different without their clothes and other worldly things.....takes us all down to the human level, doesn't it?


----------



## RedVelvet (Jun 28, 2007)

Spencer's work is interesting..

Saucy made an excellent point about he not having an "artist's soul" per se....(subtle!).....but he often manages to create something rather beautiful..


A documentary on his work is on HBO right now...


A lot of people who participate find the experience very moving.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jun 28, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> I think there is something really beautiful about this picture. Big people, little people, thin people, chubby people, old people, young people. All as naked as the day they were born.





I love the beautiful range of skin tones...everyone so different...

and the sweet looking couple in the back...


----------



## saucywench (Jun 28, 2007)

Well, phooey--his site has changed a bit. I guess as he's become more well-known, he's had to restrict what the average Internet surfer can view. His site was at one time a fairly representative compendium of his work. Now you have to search for bits and pieces elsewhere.

Here's one of the older ones that I loved, although I think this image is only part of it:
View attachment 21888


Too bad I can't access some of his earlier stuff. But here's some more recent stuff that I like:
View attachment 21891

View attachment 21892

View attachment 21893


----------



## saucywench (Jun 28, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> Spencer's work is interesting..
> 
> A documentary on his work is on HBO right now...


 
Ooh! I wonder if it's the same one I saw a few years ago, or whether a new one has been made! Damn those premium channels.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jun 28, 2007)

saucywench said:


> Ooh! I wonder if it's the same one I saw a few years ago, or whether a new one has been made! Damn those premium channels.





I think its the same one, sugar...


----------



## Emma (Jun 28, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> People are definitely different without their clothes and other worldly things.....takes us all down to the human level, doesn't it?



I think that is what I like about the picture. I BET every person there is scared that the photographer will focus on their faults and that is what EVERYONE will see. 

But

Every person there has an imperfection. Just like everyone of us does. And I bet every person there is convinced (no matter how big or small they are) that everyone who sees that photo will look at them.

Unless you're the dude with the red back then we're all chipping in for suncream


----------



## Esme (Jun 28, 2007)

Wow! I was unfamiliar with the artist and his work, but this is fascinating.

Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 29, 2007)

I can't help but wonder what exactly are all those naked people looking at??


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 29, 2007)

*Oh My God!!!* :shocked:


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 29, 2007)

Those are just gorgeous.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jun 29, 2007)

he he, humans are funny looking.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 29, 2007)

Great picture!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 30, 2007)

I love that so many of them are standing with their arms crossed, it seems. I guess when you don't have pockets...whatcha gonna do?


----------



## saucywench (Sep 15, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=0RVp8Q6H9e0


----------



## bigplaidpants (Sep 15, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> I think there is something really beautiful about this picture. Big people, little people, thin people, chubby people, old people, young people. All as naked as the day they were born.



I dare any one of you to go up to any one of them and ask for a quarter.


----------



## Aurora (Sep 15, 2007)

Beautiful photo. Thank you for sharing Em.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 16, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> I think there is something really beautiful about this picture. Big people, little people, thin people, chubby people, old people, young people. All as naked as the day they were born.



Not only is the picture beautiful, but as several posters have already noted, the people are beautiful - imperfections and all. However, the first thing I thought when I saw this picture was "*I bet their feet are really cold*!"

(I have cold feet all the time.)


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 16, 2007)

moore2me said:


> Not only is the picture beautiful, but as several posters have already noted, the people are beautiful - imperfections and all. However, the first thing I thought when I saw this picture was "*I bet their feet are really cold*!"
> 
> (I have cold feet all the time.)







The fitrst thing that came to my mind was that the guy on the left in the back row has one hell of a bad sunburn....


----------



## Spanky (Sep 17, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> I think there is something really beautiful about this picture. Big people, little people, thin people, chubby people, old people, young people. All as naked as the day they were born.



Let me give it a try.....

I'm guessing that the couple in the foreground are probably married and she is calmly telling him, "Would you PLEASE take that damned fig leaf off before anyone notices? You are embarrassing me again!"


----------



## djfiam23 (Sep 18, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> I think there is something really beautiful about this picture. Big people, little people, thin people, chubby people, old people, young people. All as naked as the day they were born.





Everybody in this picture eventually realized that farting is only funny when you have clothes on!


----------



## Tracy (Sep 20, 2007)

This picture makes me wanna pinch a butt!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 20, 2007)

djfiam23 said:


> Everybody in this picture eventually realized that farting is only funny when you have clothes on!



hahahahaha


----------

